# be quiet! DARK BASE PRO 900



## opustr (15. Juni 2017)

Habe mir vor Paar Tage be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900  mit Sichtfenster zugelegt und schon bin ich enttäuscht. Glasbefestigung ist totale Dreck. Bei Aufmachen lösen sich diese Rändelschrauben eigenmächtig ab, manchmal löst sich nur Mutter,manchmal dreht sich die Mutter zusammen mit Stieft. Diese Stifte haben zwar Schlitze und ich habe die Stifte mit Schraubenzieher festgezogen,aber das hat meine Problem nicht gelöst. Dadurch das Mutter zusammen mit Stift rausgedreht hat, ist mir die Gummiring am Glas steckengeblieben und später weggeflogen, was ich nicht gemerkt habe, auf jeden Fall ist diese Ring nicht mehr auffindbar und Ersatzteile gibt auch nicht, was nach 2Tage Nutzung sehr ärgerlich ist. Für Gehäuse diese Preiskategorie finde ich sowas unakzeptabel.Zum Vergleich: habe noch ganze Box Ersatzteilen von meine alte Lian Li(Bild)
Ich hoffe da hört mich jemand von Support.
MfG


----------



## EyRaptor (19. Juni 2017)

Ich habe das gleiche Gehäuse.
Es stimmt dass die Befestigung des Glas-Sidepanels nicht die beste ist, aber ich hatte keinerlei wirkliche Probleme.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (22. Juni 2017)

Ich habe das gleiche Problem, der Stift oben rechts löst sich bei mir regelmäßig, wenn ich die Rändelschraube entferne. Das ist für ein Gehäuse in dieser Preisklasse leider wirklich nicht in Ordnung.


----------



## Threshold (22. Juni 2017)

Das Gehäuse gehört sowieso in die Mülltonne.
Selten so viele Schwächen bei einem so teuren Case gesehen. 
Aber BeQuiet meldet sich ja eh nicht mehr. Die letzte Aktivität ist vom Januar.


----------



## bonbon2k (25. Juni 2017)

Hmm... aber gleichzeitig habe ich selten so viele euphorische Reviews über ein PC-Gehäuse auf deutschsprachigen Hardwareseiten wie über dieses Dark Base Pro 900 gelesen.


----------



## Threshold (25. Juni 2017)

bonbon2k schrieb:


> Hmm... aber gleichzeitig habe ich selten so viele euphorische Reviews über ein PC-Gehäuse auf deutschsprachigen Hardwareseiten wie über dieses Dark Base Pro 900 gelesen.



Ja, komisch nicht?
Jeder fand es klasse. Keinem ist aufgefallen, dass der dritte Lüfter in der Front keinen Staubfilter hat.
Da kannst du mal sehen, was die da "testen".
Für mich sind das alles nur Werbeflyer gewesen.


----------



## Chimera (2. Juli 2017)

Einfach nen Tropfen Loctite Sicherungslack an die Stelle, welche in den Gehäuserahmen geschraubt wird und nach dem trocknen dreht sich das Teil auch nicht mehr raus. Bei mir kommt immer bei Metall-in-Metall-Berbindungen Sicherungslack zum Einsatz, z.B. bei den Abstandshaltern vom Mobo. Denn es gibt nix ärgerlicheres, als wenn man das Mobo ausbauen will und statt der Schraube dreht sich der Abstandshalter raus 
Aber bzgl. dem fehlenden Gummi, hast du da schon mal dem Support von Listan geschrieben? Denn deren Support ist top und wenn mal was fehlt, dann helfen sie wenn möglich immer. Bei meinem Straight Power fehlte das 8 Pin Powerkabel, hab denen ne Mail geschrieben und paar Tage später bekam ich ein neues Kabel  Von daher würd ich erst denen mal schreiben und fragen, ob sie dir nicht 1 oder 2 von diesen Gummipuffern zukommen lassen könnten.


----------

